# Need help installing a video card!



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

The Foxconn with the SiS 661fx/gx chipset you have has only an AGP slot. And the GeForce you bought needs a PCI Express slot. You need to return the GeForce and find one that supports an AGP slot. Do you know the exact model of your motherboard?


----------

